# Ron Arra 1084



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Dude, I guess I need to raise the bar a bit. Helluvafreakin job Bro-


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

wow


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, looks great. How many hours would someone put into something like that?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

LOVE the colors, That looks sweet on that Arra blank I'm sure. Always liked the optical effect. Sweet build man.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very, very nice; and I would have to agree that those colors should look really nice on that rootbeer colored Arra blank.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

You, my friend, are an artist. I would not know how to even begin something like that! It looks Great!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SUM BEACH thats hot!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dude, that's an awsome wrap.

Nice blank, too.


----------



## cutwingsmatt (Feb 21, 2009)

*Follow up question about that blank-*

*You TRUELY are an artist - that is just amazing!*

I'm working on this exact same blank and have a couple question for you.

*1. HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS: WHERE DID YOU PLACE YOUR FIRST GUIDE? 
2. HAS ANYONE HAD AN ISSUE WITH BREAKING AN ARRA BLANK WITH THE FIRST GUIDE ON THE UPPER SECTION?*

I'm using the Fuji low rider guides and one of the challenges I'm facing is the placement of the first guide corresponds closely to the furrel on this blank (I'm building this for spinning). I've seen the factory version of this rod and the first guide is on the upper section. While the wall diameter on the lower section is pretty heavy, it still makes me a little nervous not putting a single guide on the lower section. 
Here is my current thinking- with these guides your trying to choke braided line down at the first guide so placing the guide a little closer then I would for mono doesn't bother me (cut's any line slap). But of course the more the line can freely run of the spool the better. My testing seams to indicate the first guide on the upper section right at the furrel is optimal for casting - my concern durrability! 

Love to hear your thoughts.
Matt.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Guides*



cutwingsmatt said:


> *You TRUELY are an artist - that is just amazing!*
> 
> I'm working on this exact same blank and have a couple question for you.
> 
> ...


I build surf rods and some people are curious about my placing a guide on the butt section(or near the ferrule).If that's where the blank tells me that it needs a guide, I put one there. I have a different guide placement method than that usually used by most rodbuilders who are hung up in one particular way.

I don't wrap using Arra blanks but do wrap using high quality graphite and composite and have never (I know; never say never) had one to break for that reason. 

BTW; HR: good looking rod! C2


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

cutwingsmatt said:


> 1. HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS: WHERE DID YOU PLACE YOUR FIRST GUIDE?


the one above is a 1 pc blank


cutwingsmatt said:


> 2. HAS ANYONE HAD AN ISSUE WITH BREAKING AN ARRA BLANK WITH THE FIRST GUIDE ON THE UPPER SECTION?[


i've heard of some breakagae but i never experience any breakage on the once i built. i've only built on 2 arras so far. the Lami that i had 3 customer breakage was a GSB1081L.



cutwingsmatt said:


> I'm using the Fuji low rider guides and one of the challenges I'm facing is the placement of the first guide corresponds closely to the furrel on this blank (I'm building this for spinning).


this is one of those questions (regarding LowRiders guides) that if you ask 15 different buidlers, you get 15 different answers.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet rod! I was looking to build a Lami for the jetty but knowing me it would get trashed on the rocks...

Sandcrab


----------

